# Tetra 10 gal Half-moon; Lighting



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I just got myself one of the new Tetra 10 gal Half-Moon aquarium kits (I won it as a prize!! ) and I have a question about the lights. (Here's a thread that has a picture for those who have not seen one yet. )

It has 24 LEDs (look to be in the neighborhood of 10000K...more or less...maybe) and I'm wondering if anyone has one of these tanks yet and how the lights are working for you as far as plant growth.

I'm not sure what I want to put in here yet and need to know what these lights will do so I can decide whether to supplement with additional light.

Any info is appreciated.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Just to update, I tried the LED fixture and I don't think it is suitable for a planted tank. My best guess is that it puts out as much light as MAYBE a 3 or 5 watt bulb. Not nearly enough for a 10 gallon tank. 

I don't think it even produces enough light to start the plants' photosynthesis (or at least not enough to keep fish alive in a NPT). The fish gasped for air all day long on the days I used it, even with the tank sitting by a window. On days where I used a 15 watt t-8, everything was fine and dandy.

The fixture looks great, and the light is certainly "calming" and pleasing to the eye, but definitely not suited to the planted aquarium.


----------

